# Mass Effect 3: I just finished mixing Sam Hulick's score for this highly anticipated game



## John Rodd

Mass Effect 3: I just finished mixing Sam Hulick's score for this highly anticipated game

The Spike Awards listed it as :!: "Most Anticipated Game" :!: 

http://www.spike.com/events/video-game- ... pated-game

http://samhulick.tumblr.com/post/150008 ... rking-with

Sam's score was really fantastic, and I'm thrilled to be a part of this huge EA game title!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Resoded

Cool, I'm a huge Mass Effect fan. I really liked the score for ME2 so I hope the third can deliver something just as good.


----------



## choc0thrax

Did you mix Mansell's music?


----------



## John Rodd

choc0thrax @ Mon Jan 16 said:


> Did you mix Mansell's music?



No. Just Sam Hulick's.


----------



## germancomponist

John Rodd @ Mon Jan 16 said:


> Mass Effect 3: I just finished mixing Sam Hulick's score for this highly anticipated game
> 
> The Spike Awards listed it as :!: "Most Anticipated Game" :!:
> 
> http://www.spike.com/events/video-game- ... pated-game
> 
> http://samhulick.tumblr.com/post/150008 ... rking-with
> 
> Sam's score was really fantastic, and I'm thrilled to be a part of this huge EA game title!
> 
> :mrgreen:



Very cool, John! 

I will listen asap


----------



## MA-Simon

> Cool, I'm a huge Mass Effect fan. I really liked the score for ME2 so I hope the third can deliver something just as good.



While i liked the music and the setting of the game very much, the second installation didn´t do it for me. And with the looks of the third, i think this one will be even worse.

1 Game: Huge Story, Freedom to explore, Explorable Planets, some Character micromanagement, lots to do, Nice Combat.

2 Game: Less Story, nothing to do, Combat.

3 Game: Extended Combat with (!) Optional Story contend which can be activated in the main menue. (I mean, come on?)

Which has nothing to do with the music however! That i like.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Look forward to hearing it, and thanks again for your feedback John.


----------



## lee

Just curious John, (and sorry for the off topic), what music by Michael Jackson were you involved with?

/Johnny


----------



## John Rodd

lee @ Tue Jan 17 said:


> Just curious John, (and sorry for the off topic), what music by Michael Jackson were you involved with?
> 
> /Johnny



'Blood on the Dance Floor" was the song.... and another set of sessions for a tribute song for Elizabeth Taylor. I remember live orchestra for both songs.... probably some other musicians as well. This was 16 years ago. 1996. I was an assistant engineer at Ocean Way Studios in Hollywood (and I also did some 1st engineering there as well)

Good times. 

And on average.... a 36 hour work day (non-stop) about every other week, in addition to the 12-18 hour work days on most of the other days. :shock:

Michael did not attend those sessions, but he did visit the Fox Scoring Stage when I worked there as Orchestral Scoring Recordist from 1997 to 2004. When he met me he extended his (non-white-gloved) hand to me and we shook hands. It was cool meeting one of the most famous people in the world. 8) 

John


----------



## lee

Cool. :D 

(My wife used to be a fan, well she still is, but she used to be a fanatic fan of MJ when she was younger. Being on the same forum as you, now I have something to brag about. :wink: )

/Johnny


----------



## bobulusbillman

So what actually did you do on that michael jackson record? If anything? Or were you just there making tea?


----------



## John Rodd

bobulusbillman @ Tue Jan 17 said:


> So what actually did you do on that michael jackson record? If anything? Or were you just there making tea?



As I said - I was an assistant engineer at Ocean Way Studios in Hollywood

also called 2nd engineer.

I am not in the mood to type up the many responsibilities for doing that sort of session, at that kind of studio, at that professional level. Suffice it to say it is the polar opposite of just making the tea. :shock: 

John


----------



## John Rodd

Here is another article about Sam Hulick and Mass Effect 3

http://www.squareenixmusic.com/musicnews2.php?subaction=showfull&id=1324604043&archive=&start_from=&ucat=7& (http://www.squareenixmusic.com/musicnew ... m=&amp;ucat=7&amp;)


----------



## bobulusbillman

> I am not in the mood to type up the many responsibilities for doing that sort of session, at that kind of studio, at that professional level. Suffice it to say it is the polar opposite of just making the tea.



Making Coffee?


----------



## jleckie

bobulusbillman @ Wed Jan 18 said:


> I am not in the mood to type up the many responsibilities for doing that sort of session, at that kind of studio, at that professional level. Suffice it to say it is the polar opposite of just making the tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making Coffee?
Click to expand...


You sir are an anonymous putz.


----------



## bobulusbillman

Bah! Just curious!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Second engineers do/did all kinds of things: load tape, set up and move mics and other equipment, patch things in and out, create logs...it's a job with little glory but lots of responsibility if things go wrong in the middle of an expensive recording session.

I've seen second engineers work in remarkable sync with the first, anticipating what was going to to be needed. And I was also at a session where one poor guy came totally unglued after making a mistake. He choked several times in a row after that. It was painful; I hope he recovered.


----------



## choc0thrax

So any idea of how much of the score is Mansell? I hope this isn't just another one of those hire a big composer to compose some sort of intro music or something.


----------



## John Rodd

choc0thrax @ Wed Jan 18 said:


> *So any idea of how much of the score is Mansell?*.......



Nope. I have no idea. 

Projects like Mass Effect 3 have very tight security around everything. I, like many people on the project was on a "need to know" basis.... and I sure did not need to know about the other composers. :wink: 

John


----------



## Greg

Awesome job John! Sounds fantastic from what I've heard in the game thus far :D


----------

